# FREE TICKETS Renault World Series - Silverstone 20/21 August



## Stanner

Maybe an excuse for a meet up for some of the motorsport inclined members - sorry, no tennis or football at this venue.

<Free Tickets>

You need to register with "My Renault" to get them this year.


----------



## steco1958

Will be in Spain at that time, however if you fancy a weekend at the BTCC, does anyone fancy Brands Hatch - 2/10/11 or Silverstone - 16/10/11.

BTCC


----------



## JLO

Have applied for 4 tickets, last time at Silverstone was great, take some ear defenders/plugs especially for the little ones.
Any ideas as to where we'd stay?


----------

